# ammonia question!



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

my ammonia was .5 - 3.0
thats pretty toxic right?
i changed 20 precent of my water. sounds like its enough? i am going to test again in about an hr.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes it is. Tank specs? Stocking levels? You are asking questions (which is good) but don't give us the info needed to properly assess the problems.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

sorry. its a 5.5 gal with a betta and snail


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Manda, you made the decision the other day, to not worry about cycling! This is the result. For most fish, anything above .5 ammonia is a problem. You have decided that bettas are different and are tougher. I'm not a betta expert so you may need to get verification from them. Good luck.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Is there a filter on the tank?


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yes.....
and ron, its not that i said "i am not going to worry about cylcing"
but that i said "i am cycling with my betta and snail"


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yea the filter is one of those three stage filteration deals.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

manda said:


> and ron, its not that i said "i am not going to worry about cylcing"


Exact quote " but I don't understand why I should cycle if my water is fine already". 

Manda, I don't mean to jump on you... I just think that "new tank syndrome" ( the problem you are having right now ) causes us to loose more new hobbyist than anything else. It is a serious problem. The answer in my opinion is fishless cycling. 

The problem you are having right now can be avoided completely.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i know this now ron. i have known this since i got my fish.
i understand cycling. i have read the articles.
please dont be all jumpy with me.
i didnt know at the time i posted "why should i cycle if my water is fine already"
i know now.
and i am wanting to know how much water should i change to lower my ammonia
that is my question........
not to be criticized.
i know what new tank syndrom is, i know why i am having ammonia leavels go up. i read articles as i have said before.
i knew about fishless cycle, i chose not to do it.
i know i could had avoided it!
id just like someone to pollitely answer my questiona nd get off my case.
its not like i am complaining "boo hoo hoo my ammonia leavels are up, oh no"
becuase i KNEW this would happen when i made my choice to cycle with fish. i feel like you have be littled me, and i dont apprechait it one bit. 
i know this is a forum, say what you like
but respect is something that everyone should keep in mind. you dis respect me then i will do you the same. 
you said you didnt mean to sound snappy?
well you did...


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

i agree with ronv and you did post your ammonia readings so you are obviously concerned - it's great that you NOW know all this but ronv WAS being helpful frm the start and if he sounds a little impatient, it's because all the information is here in the forums and we take the time to post and reply and inform, yet here is a situation that was unnecessary and that is frustrating which is what is being seen as *jumping on you* our frustration sometimes comes thru in our postings because despite all we post and all we advise, people insist on doing it the wrong or more difficult way - but since manda, you already have the fish and snail and have made your choice all that can be said is with readings that high, do a 20% water change everyday at the same time for the next 2 weeks and then every other day for the 2 weeks after (be sure the water you replace has been dechlorinated and the temperature is close to that of the tank) the betta and snail may come out of this ok and they may not - it's certainly not the right way to cycle a tank due to their suffering with ammonia poisoning, and it is the outdated way but at this point what concerns me are their survival and tho changing any of the water will slow down the cycling, it will take some of the poisoning out and lessen the possibility of death just a little. instead of being defensive and now that you KNOW the information given was correct, a simple *thank you, ron* is all that should be said - many of us here most likely didn't have the patience to reply given the frustration levels, and what you took for criticism is *expertise advice* and ronv took the time to do so. remember that.

**edited due to delayed posting**


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you for an answer on how much water i should change.
thats what i wanted all along, not a lecture.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd do a 50-75% water change the first time around... 20% isn't going to move the ammonia down much... feed every other day. After that I think 20% should be enough to keep the ammonia down.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i will stop feeding twice a day. when i feed twice a day it was a very little amount, but it does sound like a good idea to just feed everyother day.
thanks fishfirst! right now my ammonia is .25- .5 like it was last night.
but these stips are hard to read. too bad i couldnt find those other testing kits. i guess i will have to get some online.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

manda said:


> thank you for an answer on how much water i should change.
> thats what i wanted all along, not a lecture.


you're quite welcome :fun:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

She probably won't listen to me anymore folks. Maybe one of ya'll should mention ammo-lock. And salt treatment for the nitrites to come later.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

ron, of course i will listen to you!
as long as you are not treating me like i dont know anything.
as long as you treat me with respect


----------

